# Inspired by Ansel Adams



## UUilliam (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## edouble (Oct 18, 2010)

I catch your drift but Ansel Adams wouldn't have underexposed it  Should have used a red filter as well Ansel Adams would have :er:


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 18, 2010)

LOL  
I just meant the black and white really 

also, Dom bower has a new website now it is Dom Bower Photo Blog
he also has a new youtube channel (for his tips n reviews, his old one is just for messing around now.)


----------



## edouble (Oct 18, 2010)

UUilliam said:


> LOL
> I just meant the black and white really
> 
> also, Dom bower has a new website now it is Dom Bower Photo Blog
> he also has a new youtube channel (for his tips n reviews, his old one is just for messing around now.)



Awesome I can't wait to check it out!


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Oct 18, 2010)

I like this shot... it's inspiring... Maybe up the exposure just a bit, and you'll be good to go.


----------



## AnselAdams (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Phil Holland (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice photo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## photoguy222 (Oct 29, 2010)

Love some of these--this one is inspired by Ansel Adams that I took...





shutterflytravel.com (this is a travel photo group where it was taken)


----------



## TiCoyote (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't really like the ghosting in the second image.  Also, perhaps still underexposed.


----------

